# how high is your dirty laundry pile?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

how high is your dirty laundry pile/ basket??


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

3 feet. But the only reason it's so small is cuz were having my DD's birthday party here tomorrow and I had to tone it down to one hamper :LOL


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Pretty low, it is always the clean clothes that are piled high. Like 6-8 loads on my love seat.


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

3 feet







:

Concidering how far the entire pile spans across the laundry room floor, it could, potentially,







be twice as high.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

well, i chose 3 feet, but thats 2 3' piles in the bedroom and a variety of smaller piles in the kitchen, lr, and bathroom. plus the diapers.....i hate doing laundry. i thought it would be better with not going to the laundromat, but i still hate it.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

well, i chose 1 foot .. because all that's in the laundry pile in the washroom is one set of my clothes, one set of DD's clothes, and a pair of DH's jeans .. Although I'm sure sometime today I'll round up a ton of the rest of the kid's clothes while I'm picking up before my parents show up.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

My laundry pile is only a foot to two deep....... by another 8 feet or so!!!

Too much housework, so little time, even less motivation. No wonder our wardrobes are so extensive! It's like having a stash of 48 dipes so you don't have to wash them until the next week!

(I am so ashamed.)

Carolynn







:


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Well, mine isn't that high but it's pretty wide. We seriously just open the garage door and throw the clothes out there. We have a couple of hampers but they fill up so soon....I do 2 loads a day and it still stays like this!!


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

mine only has three thigns in it right now- but there are two loads of clean to be put away.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Pretty low, it is always the clean clothes that are piled high. Like 6-8 loads on my love seat.









Only it's on my rocker


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

I have many 3' piles. I am ashamed, and I have no excuses for it, either.








:


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

I have about five huge piles right now but today is laundry day so three of them are sheets or towels.


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

Um....4 feet plus...







: we keep our dirty laundry hidden in our spare bath tub - with the shower curtain pulled, of course! I would die if anyone pulled it back and saw Mount Dirty Clothes!!

In our defense...







...at least a little - we don't have a washer or dryer...


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I put 5 feet, but that's if you include everything in the house including dirty diapers for two. Our dryer is broken, someone ran down our clothesline and we're waiting for a repair so we can put it up again and I don't want to go to the laundromat, so it's slow going. I did pick up another drying rack last night, so maybe I can pick up the pace a bit :LOL


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

ONE INCH HIGH!!!

Ok, I can't help it, I'm 35 weeks pregnant and in top knotch nesting condition.


----------



## jillyofthevalley (Oct 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Pretty low, it is always the clean clothes that are piled high. Like 6-8 loads on my love seat.

My house is the same way! I don't mind washing laundry, I just hate putting it away. Clean clothes piled everywhere.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

empty! believe me, that doesn't happen very often, so i have to make sure i answer NOW. i'm on load three of today (1 diaper load and two household laundry loads)


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Pretty low, it is always the clean clothes that are piled high. Like 6-8 loads on my love seat.

Are we twins?? :LOL Seriously- until I got a couple of extra laundry baskets, I would wash, dry, dump on love seat. Repeat until washer/dryer are empty. Pluck clean clothes off the love seat to wear. Now, I bought a few extra baskets, I have clean clothes in baskets all over the house.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

hehehe, it was 4 feel high and 5 feet wide, but I did five loads yesterday and thee the day before that. ~whew~


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

I would say it is about two (including stuff DH keeps washing even though it hasn't been worn) but your post has inspired me to get it don.e Nothing like accountability to motivate a person to clean!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

LOL, I should have phrased the question:

"Assuming your laundry pile had a base circumferance of roughly 3 feet by 4 feet, how high would it be?"


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

4 kids + 2 adults = it tkes 3 loads/day to keep up.
I don't think there has ever been a day with no laundry to do.


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

: I wish I could have seen the results before I voted. Laundry is my ultimate downfall in housekeeping. And I think I voted a little light, didn't count my oldest dd cuz she does them herself......















:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I voted three feet. And it wouldn't be so bad if dh didnt take 2 or 3 showers a day and use a fresh towel(giant sized ) for each one!! He creates a load of whites every day!







Dipes are 2 or 3 times a week, but call me crazy







: I LOVE washing our diapers and making them all clean and good smelling!!


----------



## fayking (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
I voted three feet. And it wouldn't be so bad if dh didnt take 2 or 3 showers a day and use a fresh towel(giant sized ) for each one!! He creates a load of whites every day!









my old roommate used to do this...when the towels were dry i would refold them and put them back in the bathroom. i would do this a few times until the towels were actually dirty, i dont think he ever noticed!

i have no laundry at the mo except the clothes i am gonna take off later, i have been off work today so i have been busy.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

About a foot high for the dirty ones. My dryer I had to fix last week so I got behind so this week is catch up week. There must be 10 loads of CLEAN laundry on my rather large kitchen table









I one of those types that has no problems whatsoever doing laundry its just the putting away that doesnt get done.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
Are we twins?? :LOL Seriously- until I got a couple of extra laundry baskets, I would wash, dry, dump on love seat. Repeat until washer/dryer are empty. Pluck clean clothes off the love seat to wear. Now, I bought a few extra baskets, I have clean clothes in baskets all over the house.


I use to use the porta crib for it, lol! That was all it got used for!







I am tempted to set it back up in DDs room.


----------



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

Right now its not bad @ all  (Sometimes it gets high (Ah man!!))


----------



## jeslynn (Jul 23, 2010)

About two feet. It'll be done tonight. I truly despise doing laundry as the washer and dryer are in the basement, lol.


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

Wash by hand, cannot allow more than a load to accumulate. Cannot rely on machines & have few clothes anyway. Other things are more important to me and us.


----------



## mylie2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mine is pretty high...I have to pay and only seem to be able to do a few loads at a time...

One day I hope to have a place where I will have my own washer and dryer...


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

Three feet high, but around 30 sq ft in area...


----------



## drnina (Feb 3, 2017)

lol I'd be lying if I said anything less than 2 feet


----------

